# respect vocative



## Qcumber

Magandáng hápon sa inyóng lahát. 

I should like to translate the following:

"Madam! It is a great honour for me to present you with the reward from the Guardians of the Language Society."

My try:

*Silá pô! Malakíng karángálan sa ákin ang paghahandóg sa kanilá ng gantimpálà sa Kapinsánan ng mga Alagád ng Wíkà.*

Is that correct?


----------



## moonshine

Madam! Ito po ay isang malaking karangalan para sa akin na handugan kayo ng gantimpala mula sa Kapisanan ng mga Alagad ng Wika.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Madam! Ito po ay isang malaking karangalan para sa akin na handugan kayo ng gantimpala mula sa Kapisanan ng mga Alagad ng Wika.


 
Thank you, Moonshine.
Would it be possible to use kayó pô in:
Kayó pô! Pakipanhík ná. = You, Sir! Please come upstairs.


----------



## moonshine

Yeah that sentence is alright. I haven't heard "sila po" used to address a person like in the first sentence but your usage of "kayo po" is correct.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Yeah that sentence is alright. I haven't heard "sila po" used to address a person like in the first sentence but your usage of "kayo po" is correct.


Thanks a lot, Moonshine.
Silá was used until about WWII to address a very important person.


----------

